# Where to Buy a Re-power Engine?



## NEmatt (Oct 10, 2021)

I have a seldom used 2015-16 Deluxe 28 that I picked up for a good deal on CL this summer. It has the standard 254cc installed which runs well. Single pull every time.

However in doing more reading it seems that the 28 coupled with the 254 is fairly anemic and underpowered. We have a 175ft driveway with a turnaround and it would be nice to take a full bucket's worth at a time. Dropping in an LCT 369 or 414 would likely wake the machine up nicely.

Where is everyone buying such engines to re-power their blowers? Any particularly reputable sites/vendors?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Why not just run it this year and see if it handles your needs .... You can always swap it out next year ....


----------



## NEmatt (Oct 10, 2021)

But... Power!


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

Princess Auto or Harbor Freight. Usually the Princess auto brand or a Predator.


----------



## NEmatt (Oct 10, 2021)

I meant where is a good place to get LCT engines specifically as those are all but a plug and play drop-in.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would say run it and see what you think. being under powered it may not throw as far but it should do the job.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

NEmatt said:


> I meant where is a good place to get LCT engines specifically as those are all but a plug and play drop-in.


You would be better off with a Predator, they are often plug and play. A 10hp Tecumseh 358cc flathead would also work amazing and be plug and play, but if your set on LCT, I see them selling them on Ebay, or outleast I did the last time I checked, before supply chain issues. You could also go for a Briggs winter engine, up to 420cc, that would work. If you cant find one on ebay, you can contact LCT directly, I did once, their customer service is phenomenal and they would direct you where to find their engines.


----------



## NEmatt (Oct 10, 2021)

For an LCT this seemed like a pretty solid price. All the 414s are quite expensive. 11HP LCT Horizontal Snow Engine 369CC 3/4" Shaft 585742702 | eBay


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

NEmatt said:


> For an LCT this seemed like a pretty solid price. All the 414s are quite expensive. 11HP LCT Horizontal Snow Engine 369CC 3/4" Shaft 585742702 | eBay


That's a really good price and 369cc is a good boost, that will definitely give it some balls. My Snapper 26 wide has a 10hp 358cc Tecumseh and its a beast, so 369cc should be great. At the moment the highest you can get in a snowblower engine is 420cc, but those are usually for the larger 32 and 36 wide units. That right their would be more than ample for your needs.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I would probably wait to do the repower, unless you are sure you could complete it in time for snow. The last thing you would want is to be halfway through a project and all of the sudden 12" of snow is forecast to fall. It also may not be a bad idea to save the original engine just in case the new one goes bad rather suddenly.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I have had great luck purchasing two LCT 291cc Storm Force Engines from Smallenginesuppliers.com

I repowered two Ariens Compact 24 snowblowers (stock with 208cc engines) with 254cc Storm Force Engines complete with 110v electric starter and 60w AC Alternator. Literally plug and play engine swap....remove 4 engine mounting nuts from stock engine, remove and swap crankshaft pulley (3/4" crank) from the stock unit to the LCT engine, mount the LCT engine on the Ariens Complact 24 stock mounting studs and secure the 4 nuts. Done deal.

The one downside is that the LCT 254cc Storm Force has a fixed throttle. I would have preferred an adjustable throttle, but for $129, the 254cc Storm Force is still a great deal for a 24" snowblower. For the Deluxe 28, the LCT 369cc or 414cc would be a fantastic upgrade. Maybe contact Small Engine Suppliers to see if they have any deals on the LCT 369cc or LCT 414cc not currently listed on their website. Snow Blower Engines


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

NEmatt said:


> For an LCT this seemed like a pretty solid price. All the 414s are quite expensive. 11HP LCT Horizontal Snow Engine 369CC 3/4" Shaft 585742702 | eBay


I was looking at the same listing for a backup engine. I think they are selling it cheap because it has a 220V electric start. No good in USA. If the engine starts easy with pull start, still not a bad deal.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

NEmatt said:


> For an LCT this seemed like a pretty solid price. All the 414s are quite expensive. 11HP LCT Horizontal Snow Engine 369CC 3/4" Shaft 585742702 | eBay


1 must have I need on an engine is a throttle. I cant do it without it. I see that one you considered appears to have it, so thats good.
One other thing too note, even though the Predator 212 is only rated at 212cc, that engine can be run at 4100 rpm without issue. I have one on my 32 wide Ariens and as you can see, it has a ton of power. More than enough needed. Something to keep in mind.
Engine swaps are fairly quick and easy, especially if it has the same size crank in the same location. It can be done in one day.
Its October, so if you do it now, you'll have plenty of time to be ready for winter.
I personally would 212 swap it and it would be a beast. the 212 is good enough for anything 32 wide and down. The 36 wide units are the only ones where you may be wanting more.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I personnaly think a 32 inch machine should have something bigger than a 212cc engine.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah, my 30" has 358cc and the heavy wet stuff can challenge it (and that's with an impeller mod). The 212cc would be fine for lighter stuff. But, the 212cc is usually the easiest re-power project to complete.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

LCT 414cc Gasoline Engine - JRPW


Top quality LCT 414cc gasoline engine. Ready for use on a variety of power equipment. Direct replacement for the Honda GX 390 engine, but with larger displacement and much lower cost. Has 1" keyed crankshaft




www.jrpwracing.net


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I repowered my 1971 Ariens 24" with a Briggs And Stratton 342CC. It did wonders for it. It does not bog in any kind of snow and there is no impeller modification. I really can not understand why anyone even make an engine lower than 300cc's. (Small Engine Warehouse.)


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Oneacer said:


> I personnaly think a 32 inch machine should have something bigger than a 212cc engine.


I agree. It's too wide of a machine to begin with, plus... he is using way... too much energy and he is struggling with that machine using it in positive traction.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> I repowered my 1971 Ariens 24" with a Briggs And Stratton 342CC. It did wonders for it. It does not bog in any kind of snow and there is no impeller modification. I really can not understand why anyone even make an engine lower than 300cc's. (Small Engine Warehouse.)


There's many reasons to make an engine smaller than 300ccs.

Lawn mowers all do fine with a 160-200CC engine. Pressure washers, pumps etc same story.
Smaller snow blowers do ok with a 212CC, like a 22" wide.

If I was only using it in 4" deep fluffy snow I'd probably be fine with smaller.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The 212 is fine on a 24 inch machine, but as I mentioned, I would not put it on a 32 inch machine.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

ChrisJ said:


> There's many reasons to make an engine smaller than 300ccs.
> 
> Lawn mowers all do fine with a 160-200CC engine. Pressure washers, pumps etc same story.
> Smaller snow blowers do ok with a 212CC, like a 22" wide.
> ...


Well first off, I am talking for a sno thro. When my neighbor bought his 2000 Ariens, he only wanted to purchase an 8HP machine. All they had at the time were 10HP machines. He was very... hesitant to purchase the 10HP machine but finally decided to. To this day he is so... glad he bought more powerful. With living in Connecticut, and having to handle bigger storms now and then, with out question it was the correct move. Now my neighbor on the other side of me... he purchased a mid size (?) Husqvarna sno thro 2 seasons ago and I have noticed that this machine struggles at around a 6"(+) storm. 

When we are talking 4" and less... fluffy storms... I use a push shovel because... it's usually quicker and some times easier to clear by pushing.


----------

